

Show HN: Use InfoVis to Help Kick Off Your Next Hack or Startup - akumpf
http://chaoscollective.org/?viz

======
akumpf
Quick overview:

We built a site scraper that grab keywords from news across lots of sites
(including hacker news, slashdot, theverge, gizmodo, engadget, google news,
and cnn). The information is then used to create visualizations over time, and
projected forward to suggest some possible futures.

We're planning to use it as a way to jumpstart 1-day hacks and brainstorming.
Thought we'd share it since it's more fun with others (you can see what people
like in realtime on the right side of the page -- hooray nodejs+websockets!).

Enjoy :)

